# The Hapkido Community Mourns



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2003)

I saw this mentioned at BudoSeek.
 

http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3983



> The Hapkido Community Mourns
> I was told today, by Master Harold Whalen, that Master Renee West has passed. I can't imagine the heartfelt grief that her family must feel. She will be missed by many. I hope that we will all take the time to remember and appreciate those who are close to us. My sincerest condolences to the West family.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Richard Hackworth


----------



## Disco (Sep 17, 2003)

Our prayers and heart felt sympathy we extend to Master J.R. West and Family.


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 17, 2003)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

.


----------



## DAC..florida (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Our prayers and heart felt sympathy we extend to Master J.R. West and Family. *



Amen!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 19, 2003)

.


----------

